# Need advise on first deer hunting rifle



## vortech91 (May 21, 2008)

I have been researching know for a while and need some help deciding on a deer hunting rifle. 

The Browning A-bolt II is on sale at cabelas for 650 then I need a scope 
The ruger m77 is about the same price along with a remington 700 adl with scope.

I was also looking at the used

Remington 700, they seem to still go for 550 to 700
Remington 7400 (742) semi-auto they seem to be going for 350-600 

I dont want to spend a fortune and wanted your guys opinion on what to get. The used semi auto remingtons seem like the best deal. 
The bolt actions seem like its about the same price to buy new? am I wrong in thinking this

Thanks for your help


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

If price is a factor then take a look at a NEF/H&R single shot.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

FWIW, I wouldn't own another Remmy semi-auto. I had a 742.....for all of 3 months. With handloads it would shoot a group the size of a basketball at 100 yards. I sold it, bought an X-Bolt and couldn't be happier. If price is a consideration look at a Tikka T3 or a Savage.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Of the ones that you mentioned, Go with the Ruger. Stronger actions, crisper feel, cleaner lines, matched steel, accurate, a real sleeper of a rifle. Besides, guess where there made


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a Browning A bolt with the BOSS 300WSM that I am very happy with, also have a Ruger M77 Mag that shoots quite well also. Both of these guns shoot very tight groups. It is pretty much all about personal preference I suggest going to the store and handling them all and seeing what fits you best and has the best feel to you. Also if you have any buddies with these guns ask them to go to the range with you and shoot them first hand. I also have a Remington 742 carbine in 06 but that has open sights and I use it strictly for a brush gun.

Joe


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a pair of 742's in 30-06 and they both are rock solid reliable and of course they will drop a bull, but as AJ says they don't really shoot the tightest groups. I have several Ruger bolt action and after a good scope ring lapping (and don't let ANYONE tell you they don't need it) and some trigger work they all shoot very well. Between the Ruger, Browning or Remington they all have their own particular pros and cons. I would suggest that it really comes down to what you feel best about, like FishinJoe said. If you don't like it no point in shooting it. I am always watching the used gun market and I have run across several lately that I thought would make someone a GOOD deal on a deer rifle but I passed on them just because I don't need another. I hate to sound like a vulture but with the economy that way it is a lot of people are selling stuff cheap and you can get a great deal if you are patient and keep your eyes open and are flexible on caliber.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

If you'd really likea deal, check your local gunshops for used rifles. I have an older Winchester Model 70 in 7mm Rem mag that I picked up for less than $400 a few years ago, you can put some good glass on top and have a rifle that will last you a lifetime of hunting.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If $$ are what you are watching check out the N.E.F. handy rifle many cal. to choose from and they are tack drivers


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm a big fan of the Savage Bolt actions. They're very accurate, great, smooth actions, and one of the best triggers out there. I've never owned a semi-auto, but I've heard a lot of horror stories with the older Remmy semi-autos with jamming and poor accuracy.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

ajmorell said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't own another Remmy semi-auto. I had a 742.....for all of 3 months. With handloads it would shoot a group the size of a basketball at 100 yards. I sold it, bought an X-Bolt and couldn't be happier. If price is a consideration look at a Tikka T3 or a Savage.


742's were known for jamming and inaccuracy a bit...just a bit. I personally though, wouldn't say much on your experience especially since the loads were handloads. Get a 7400 or 750 and you wouldn't be saying that.

That said, I'd buy a 700 action. They can be great shooters out of the box and any gunsmith knows how to tweek them just right.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

The Weatherby Vanguard's starting price is advertised at $439, and that's with adjustable trigger. You'll still need a scope but that puts the base rifle in line with many others.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 for the savage, best bolt out there for the money in my opinon. The Accu-trigger takes a bit of getting used to but that and the accu-stock make for a great tack driving combo. You can go with the Classic series which comes with a very nice walnut stock and deep luster blued finish. The Weather Warrior series is stainless/synthetic and slightly better on price. The Hunter models are blued/syntheic and an even better deal. the packages come with a mounted scope but not the most rugged. The caliber options are almost limitless and if your a lefty they have the greatest number of choices around.

I personaly would reccomend the weather warrior in either .243win/7mm-08rem or.308win. All are well suited for whitetails. The .243 is very easy on the sholder but shot placement is a factor. The 7-08 splits the diffrence on recoil but will allow you to reach out a bit further with adiquate down range energy. The .308 is my personal favorite, recoil is not a problem for most unless you start feeding it 200gr+ rounds and you will have no problem finding factory ammo just about any place. I would also do some research and put the best possable (affordable) scope on it. Have it mounted and bore sighted and practice, practice, practice.... good luck


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Ron L said:


> The Weatherby Vanguard's starting price is advertised at $439, and that's with adjustable trigger. You'll still need a scope but that puts the base rifle in line with many others.


Yeah, they're tack drivers, too. Add $400 glass and you've got a great set up for $850.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Find a gently used Remington 700 in 30-06 or 270 and never look back.

Lots of them out there for around for $450-550. Keep your eyes peeled and you will find a nice one.


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=181739419

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=181212650

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=181165400

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=182092668

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=181789960

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=181212858


Brownings say Made in China right on them, Savages bolt guns are ugly, and Tikkas aren't much better. Ruger makes a great gun, however I have seen ones that weren't the most accurate out of the box with factory ammo.

Get a bolt gun, less springs and parts to break is better.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If it were me..(and it once was!)..I would buy a Savage with the accutrigger in the caliber that I wanted. 

Then build the rest of the rifle around that.

If money is really tight, you might only be able to do this one component at a time. This season you buy the rifle mainly for the barrel, and bolt. (and in my case the trigger) and hunt with that this year.

Then replace the stock. (X-mas will be here before you know it!)
Now go for top quality optics. (summer side job or two for extra cash)

This might take a while, so do your best to be patient. Your end result is going to be a top quality, tack driving rifle set up exactly the way _you _want it! You'll love and cherish it for the rest of your hunting life. 

Two of my target shooting buddy's have either bought, sold, swapped and or bartered about 3 or 4 rifles in the one season it took me to build mine.
They love a lot of different things about each of their rifles, but they really can't say that they love everything about just one.
I can. 

I hope you strongly consider this option!

Mitch


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is another happy Savage owner. I have a .270 and have killed many deer with it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

+1 on the Savage and Weatherby Vanguards


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Brownings say Made in China right on them


Sorry but no they do not. My browning X-Bolt, less than a year old says right on it:

Japan/Miroku


As far as bolt action guns go, you would be hard pressed to find a gun with a better fit and finish than a Browning for the money. When I was in the market ~4 months ago I looked at every gun out there under $800 and in terms of aesthetics, fit & finish and features the only thing that even came close to a Browning was the Remington 700, but they were over the $800 mark for one with a walnut stock.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> Sorry but no they do not. My browning X-Bolt, less than a year old says right on it:
> 
> Japan/Miroku


Sorry. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

It wasn't on your list, but if money is tight. You can't go wrong with a Marlin 336. Otherwise I would stick with a bolt action and shop used, checkout gun broker and guns america for some good deals.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would spend a little more and go with the browning and us open sights this year and get scope next year.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

T-Dog96 said:


> I would spend a little more and go with the browning and us open sights this year and get scope next year.


The majority of the Brownings do not come with irons.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like suggestions to look at used rifles. There are lots of good deals out there right now that can be had. 

I am not a big savage fan. They shoot great- but do not feel good to me in my hands and recoil seems stiff in same caliber rifles I have. just a preference thing. I would go handle the rifles and find the one that feels good to you. Everyone is different in there build and preference. From your list- I would lean toward the Ruger and the remington. But again- that is me. 

Good luck- what caliber are you looking at?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll side with those that suggested a used Remington 700. They tend to be great shooters with plenty of after market options to increase their accuracy.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

junkman said:


> If $$ are what you are watching check out the N.E.F. handy rifle many cal. to choose from and they are tack drivers


Yes they are, unless you drop yours on the first day of your caribou hunt and have to borrow your brother's Model 70.....:corkysm55


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Buy a Savage in your choice of calibers or a used Remington 700.

Use the money you saved and put it into a scope.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Yes they are, unless you drop yours on the first day of your caribou hunt and have to borrow your brother's Model 70.....:corkysm55


Hey It was the closest at hand,can't blame me for that part.:lol:


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

Used Remington 141 in 35 Remington....looks the part of a deer gun.

Actually, any .25 and up will work.
I like the 257 Roberts.
Deer rifles are over-thought.


----------



## vortech91 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help, I now seem to have too many options to look at.... Let me give you a run down on what I just looked at 

Went to Top Gun: had nothing for hunting
Went to wolverine: basically same thing
Went to gander mountain: looked at a nice ruger m77 they wanted 550 or 650 for without a scope used, bunch of other nice guns priced pretty high
Then went to dicks sporting goods:

They have two remington 700 in 30-06 
seemed very nice one was camo with a nikkon scope for 530 on sale

Also had Remington 700 in 30-06 with nice wood stock with cheap scope for same price

I almost bought a browning abolt II with nikkon scope in 30-06 

The guy said all of the guns i was looking at are made for dicks sporting goods as packages... Are all 700 remingtons the same? it seems that the older used models weigh more???? these were remington 700 sps or spl models

Thanks again, I am know very much confused:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Personally I would go for a 300 win mag or a 7mm mag, kills all the deer you want and anything else in north America if you decide to later


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> Personally I would go for a 300 win mag or a 7mm mag, kills all the deer you want and anything else in north America if you decide to later


That is why I went with a 300WSM when I bought my last one. I know it is overkill for Michigan Whitetails but it has the power and range to go after other species in different areas.

Joe


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Any of those rifles will be a great deer and much more. The 06 is a fine round and will do everything you ask it to do. The scopes on the package rifles are usually pretty much junk- so if you can get the rifle without the scope you might be better off.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

vortech91 said:


> I have been researching know for a while and need some help deciding on a deer hunting rifle.
> 
> The Browning A-bolt II is on sale at cabelas for 650 then I need a scope
> The ruger m77 is about the same price along with a remington 700 adl with scope.
> ...


 I grew up on savages. I have 3 of them 1 a model 99 .308 2 a 110 .300win mag & a 10 fp that shoot's less then a .50 cent piece @ 100 yards..Put a vx1 on it & you will spend around $750.00..But I hand load for all my guns..The 10 fp has a heavy barrel & the accutrigger took about 4 or 5 shots for me to get used too..For the $ it's just as good as all the high dollar rifles..And best of all it's made in the states..You can find shell's for the .308 everywhere & pretty cheap.It is more then enough for anything in North America except the big bears out west & in Alaska..If all ur hunting is white tail then a good ole 30-30 is all you really need..A winchester or marlin will run about $350.00 ish.. 

Newcub


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

LOTS of good info here, my 2 cents, don't buy the used 7400(s), they can have real issues, some unrepairable. Go with a bolt, keep it simple. Single shots are a good option for some, but I personally feel like the single shot NEF is a started gun, and you will want something else very soon, so why not skip the intermediate step.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

1. Savage Bolts are not ugly, Remchester's are Ugly!
2. The Savage bolt actions are the most accurate out of the box rifles produced right now.
3. they are made in the USA

If that doesn't sway ya, then get the Ruger, I have some of each, and will use which ever is best for the situation i am hunting. My Ruger Ultra carry is awesome, ultra light, so after a day of running around on moutainsides I ain't ready to keel over and die. but for Speed Goats, I really do prefer my Heavy barrel 110 in 25-06. That thing is death on Antelope out to 400 yards, probably farther. Les


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ill reiterate my plug for the Savage, as another poster mentioned they are not ugly(IMHO) compared to the several AR platforms that are being hailed as the latest and greatest big game rifles. I prased the short action in .243, 7mm-08 and .308 but if you lean toward the LH thats ok too, and Magnum chamberings are offered in both LA and SA Savages. 

Ill state my opinon on used as well. You will get what you pay for and many times what your getting is someone elses unwanted problems. I recall several discussions where guys will often say they will buy a rifle and shoot it if the barrel will not consitently group they sell it and buy another one. I do not subscribe to this method however this weeding out process doees seem to have some merrit.

There is something to be said for buying your first new rifle, choosing the glass carefully having it mounted and wringing it out your self. This poses the question of barrel break in and is a whole diffrent bucket of fish. If your set on a Browning or Remington and can find what your looking for used by all means its your choice. Choose carfully and dont let a rock bottom price be the determineing factor in choosing a used rifle. Again you get what you pay for.


----------

